# Nero has killed my Windows Media Player sound



## Derben

Hi,

I have Windows XP.
Windows Media Player version 11
Full Nero installation 6

When I installed Nero, it has somehow taken the sound from WMP. 

It happened when I burnt a movie file for the first time using Nero Video. The burnt DVD visual quality is good - but there is no sound on the disc, (another problem).

Now, if I play any type of DVD, there is no sound through WMP. It plays CD's okay but no sound with DVD's.

I'm assuming Nero has done something strange because, a) it burnt a disc with no sound, and b) it has disabled DVD sound in WMP.

I've heard this is a common problem with Nero and codec files but have no idea how to resolve it, (or what it means).

Help appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777

Hi, I doubt that this a hardware issue but i'll try to help you.
Enter your WMPlayers options/preferences and under file types check all the boxes.
This should re-associate any file types that Nero has stolen from WMP.

You should also make yourself acquainted with the Nero website........
http://www.nero.com/eng/support-faq.html
Browse at your leisure and read the tutorials.

Wish I could be more help, but I dislike Nero and any other software that tries to "take over" my Operating System. Real Player and Adobe software are similar.
Anyway, good luck!

Here's a couple of links for useful Codecs...
http://www.nandlstadt.com/codecpack.htm

http://www.divx-digest.com/software/xp_codec_pack.html


----------



## Derben

Whoops, just realised it's a Hardware forum. I'll move it to another Forum - cheers.


----------

